# Blinddub's #AirdOut Progress Thread



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Picked up this 2008 A3 2.0T a few months back, and im loving it!

Big plans for the future, so I figured I would keep track of it all here.

When I first got it (4x4 mode engaged):









A month later, bagged it.









Tucking these stockers:









Trunk Setup WIP:









De-Badged it:


That's all for now, updates to come!


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking Good, :beer: - Nice house in that second pic :laugh:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

heartisall said:


> Looking Good, :beer: - Nice house in that second pic :laugh:


A house? More like mansion.:beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice...location in NoVA?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice...location in NoVA?


Yes indeed, Woodbridge/Fairfax :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Blinddub said:


> Yes indeed, Woodbridge/Fairfax :thumbup:


Sweet, not sure if you're on AZ, but there's a good Mid-Atlantic crowd there and we try to GTG once in a while.

I'm out by Dulles :beer:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Sweet, not sure if you're on AZ, but there's a good Mid-Atlantic crowd there and we try to GTG once in a while.
> 
> I'm out by Dulles :beer:


I used to be when I owned an A4, but havent in quite some time... i'll check it out


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Just tossed the new wheels on, quick iPhone pics.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Just tossed the new wheels on, quick iPhone pics.


Love me some BBS Amgs, but I do wish they had bigger lips. Looks good!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> Love me some BBS Amgs, but I do wish they had bigger lips. Looks good!


Thanks! Me too, I have been looking for a set for a few years now, never being able to get them, so im pretty happy.

As for the lips, hopefully at some point I can upgrade them to a larger set


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Instashot, proper photos coming soon..ish.


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking good! And :thumbup::thumbup: for another NoVa A3'er :beer:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

WiseDubbinVR said:


> Looking good! And :thumbup::thumbup: for another NoVa A3'er :beer:


I love the amount of NoVA A3s :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Trunk setup finally finished (excuse the dirt and smudgy tank)

A3 - Trunk Setup by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Also switched out fittings

A3 - Trunk Setup by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Washed up and pics taken!

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Audi A3 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Trunk tweaked, added new photo to the frame and hand polished copper hard lines.


----------



## genometuning (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice set up! Looks good


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

genometuning said:


> Nice set up! Looks good


Much appreciated!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work!!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice work!!


Much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New tank Decal, goes well with the Hard Lines:










New Hatch wing, before (top) after (bottom):


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice, which wings is that?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Nice, which wings is that?


I dont mind admitting that it was an eBay wing... fortunately it turned out much nicer in person than it looked online


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Blinddub said:


> I dont mind admitting that it was an eBay wing... fortunately it turned out much nicer in person than it looked online


No shame in that. I got eBay CF mirror caps :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> No shame in that. I got eBay CF mirror caps :thumbup:


haha, there are some quality things on there


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New headlights have been installed for a while, finally took a few pics:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Few shots from H2O:

H2O 2014 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

H2O 2014 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

H2O 2014 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

H2O 2014 by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Blinddub said:


> New headlights have been installed for a while, finally took a few pics:


How do you like them? I've yet to hear any personal experiences with them.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> How do you like them? I've yet to hear any personal experiences with them.


They're fantastic, pretty easy install, great look and easily adjusted.

I may have them up for sale soon as I purchased some OEM Xenons to retrofit


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Got some Bi-Xenons for a good price, installed them last weekend:










Also, the Projectors with LED's are for sale!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111506865488?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Blinddub said:


> Got some Bi-Xenons for a good price, installed them last weekend:


:thumbup: I assume those were from Presns3. Are you planning on keeping the white? or gonna repaint them?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: I assume those were from Presns3. Are you planning on keeping the white? or gonna repaint them?


Yes indeed! And I am still unsure, I may keep them white and alter a few other things


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Installed Euro TT S-Line flat bottom wheel, unfortunately it didn't work with the wiring loom, may try to retrofit, or sell it.

Either way, it looked great.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Redid the headlights today, the previous owner had a white car, so it fit better for him, didn't look too good on black.

Here are a few shots of the progress:

*Before*



















*During*










*After*


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks much better with black. How difficult was it to get your housings apart and what method did you use?

Also, how well does the high beam work with the gold tint on the reflector? I've never seen that before.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Looks much better with black. How difficult was it to get your housings apart and what method did you use?
> 
> Also, how well does the high beam work with the gold tint on the reflector? I've never seen that before.


Thanks! Fortunately the previous owner had already disassembled them previously, making it much easier for me to disassemble. I used a heat gun and heated up all the sealant enough to make it soft, then just pulled it apart.

The high beam works just fine, probably slightly less than the reflective silver, but I hardly have to use it anyways. 

Thanks!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't know much about the steering wheel but I hope you can keep it, looks really nice..! :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> Don't know much about the steering wheel but I hope you can keep it, looks really nice..! :thumbup:


Unfortunately had to sell it  but eventually i'll get another one that is compatible.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> Unfortunately had to sell it  but eventually i'll get another one that is compatible.


That sucks.. Check out BKSTuning.. They have the Alcantera S3 Flat bottom wheel if your interested..


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> That sucks.. Check out BKSTuning.. They have the Alcantera S3 Flat bottom wheel if your interested..


Thanks for the tip, i'll give them a look


----------



## Vdub4me97 (Jun 26, 2009)

Where did you find the license filler plate?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Vdub4me97 said:


> Where did you find the license filler plate?


Found it used on the forums, i'll be swapping it out soon for a different grille, wanna buy mine?


----------



## Vdub4me97 (Jun 26, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Found it used on the forums, i'll be swapping it out soon for a different grille, wanna buy mine?


Possibly! I found them on ECS, but there are 6 to choose from...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Vdub4me97 said:


> Possibly! I found them on ECS, but there are 6 to choose from...


Just let me know


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

The Aero II's are for sale!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...AMG-Aero-II-2-piece-18x8-5-Polished-Will-Ship

New wheels coming soon


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Re-did the trunk again for the Nth time. Please excuse the dust!

Still debating on whether I should stain the wood or keep it raw, thoughts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I do like the raw look, perhaps do a clear stain?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I do like the raw look, perhaps do a clear stain?


Yeah, I could do a clear coat type stain.. but the light wood is almost too contrasty against the black carpet in the trunk... not sure what to do, lol


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Another fun new update!

RS Style blackout front grille  Happy New Year!


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Got the new Rollers for this upcoming show season, test fit, then right back into storage


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

I like the wheels, that turquoise brings the fresh in it. :thumbup: Looking good!

-Mici-


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Mici said:


> I like the wheels, that turquoise brings the fresh in it. :thumbup: Looking good!
> 
> -Mici-


Much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Some dirty winter mode pics


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Re-did the trunk again for the Nth time. Please excuse the dust!
> 
> Still debating on whether I should stain the wood or keep it raw, thoughts?


so here is my thought...black lacquer stain AND you need to place a trim strip on top and bottom portions of the window box to finish the look. the sides are smooth and linear. the tops are raw so the finishing strips will frame the window. the black will compliment the black detail on the bottles and match the trim. I also suggest this for the glass in the right lower corner

http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/audi-text-logo-x-2-vinyl-decals-sticker-etched-glass-effect-decal-112635748.htm


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Tcardio said:


> so here is my thought...black lacquer stain AND you need to place a trim strip on top and bottom portions of the window box to finish the look. the sides are smooth and linear. the tops are raw so the finishing strips will frame the window. the black will compliment the black detail on the bottles and match the trim. I also suggest this for the glass in the right lower corner
> 
> http://us.ebid.net/for-sale/audi-text-logo-x-2-vinyl-decals-sticker-etched-glass-effect-decal-112635748.htm


Very solid suggestion! I already stained it though, just need to get some pics


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

This thread makes me so excited to re-do my trunk setup. Can't decide if I wanted to go wood or a suede-covered deck. Either way I'll be doing a dual tank setup...can you give any pointers for plumbing for two tanks? I'm on v2, but I'm thinking it won't be too different.

Thanks!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> This thread makes me so excited to re-do my trunk setup. Can't decide if I wanted to go wood or a suede-covered deck. Either way I'll be doing a dual tank setup...can you give any pointers for plumbing for two tanks? I'm on v2, but I'm thinking it won't be too different.
> 
> Thanks!


It's basically the same as a single tank, just make sure you link the two together  Mine has a 3/8" line between the two fittings, then I run most of my other lines off the right tank.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> It's basically the same as a single tank, just make sure you link the two together  Mine has a 3/8" line between the two fittings, then I run most of my other lines off the right tank.


Ohhh gotcha, easy enough!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> It's basically the same as a single tank, just make sure you link the two together  Mine has a 3/8" line between the two fittings, then I run most of my other lines off the right tank.


Ohhh gotcha, easy enough! I'm just thinking about how I'll register tank pressure with two tanks...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Ohhh gotcha, easy enough! I'm just thinking about how I'll register tank pressure with two tanks...


It registers the same as one tank, I have autopilot v2 and it just hooks into one tank, but since they're combined it just measures both at once into a combined total. :thumbup:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> It registers the same as one tank, I have autopilot v2 and it just hooks into one tank, but since they're combined it just measures both at once into a combined total. :thumbup:


Glorious! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Glorious! :thumbup::thumbup:


Best of luck! Feel free to reach out if you need any tips


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Blinddub said:


> Best of luck! Feel free to reach out if you need any tips


Likely will...knowing my luck with this car. Ripping out the entire setup to run dual tank, hardline for exposed lines, and a hard-wood trunk deck should be a blast :laugh:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Likely will...knowing my luck with this car. Ripping out the entire setup to run dual tank, hardline for exposed lines, and a hard-wood trunk deck should be a blast :laugh:


haha, yeah buddy! The joy of modding


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Sold the BBS RY's, felt they were too small for the wagon.

Picked up these 19's and Im diggin 'em 










Sorry for the cell pic, better pics to come soon.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Few pics from SoWo:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

GL or GLK wheels? They look great!


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> GL or GLK wheels? They look great!


I think they're GL450, but not 100% sure...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally got around to getting and installing upgraded pedals :thumbup:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Blinddub said:


> Finally got around to getting and installing upgraded pedals :thumbup:


Love those pedals! One those interior upgrades that most people that sit in my car over look, yet I notice them every day when I step in/out.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Love those pedals! One those interior upgrades that most people that sit in my car over look, yet I notice them every day when I step in/out.


Definitely a necessary upgrade! 

Also installed new S-Tronic shift knob.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

looks good !


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Blinddub said:


> Definitely a necessary upgrade!
> 
> Also installed new S-Tronic shift knob.


Looks good! Another one of those must have interior mods.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful car! Love those wheels. Pure sex! Now get the dead pedal to match


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Looks good! Another one of those must have interior mods.


Fully agree, probably my favorite interior mod thus far!



Tcardio said:


> Beautiful car! Love those wheels. Pure sex! Now get the dead pedal to match


The wheels will actually be for sale soon, let me know if you're interested 

Dead Pedal is definitely the next purchase


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Blinddub said:


> Dead Pedal is definitely the next purchase


I hope your timing is better than mine when it comes to the dead pedal. ECS and local VW/Audi dealers were both on a 2 month back order(in April) I had to get it from BKS in Germany. Price was pretty close to getting it llocally. It might have been a little more, but hey at least I didn't have to wait 2 months.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I hope your timing is better than mine when it comes to the dead pedal. ECS and local VW/Audi dealers were both on a 2 month back order(in April) I had to get it from BKS in Germany. Price was pretty close to getting it llocally. It might have been a little more, but hey at least I didn't have to wait 2 months.


Yeah, I believe ECS is still quite backordered.. but I found a place from Germany on eBay that has them in stock


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Update time!

Mercedes wheels are for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ass-19-quot-Wheels!-Perfect-MK5-6-Fitment!-VA

New wheels mounted and installed


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Not my personal style but.. wow dude, looks killer. Perfect color.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> Not my personal style but.. wow dude, looks killer. Perfect color.


Different strokes for different folks, but much appreciated  :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I can dig it. 

Nice work on the photo's too, that all you taking them?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> I can dig it.
> 
> Nice work on the photo's too, that all you taking them?


Thanks a lot!

And yes indeed, I dabble in photography, just as a hobby


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New pics!


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

New shot with my 1.4 :heart:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Car looks great! I love the WCIs were you able to get them through a U.S. Retailer? From what I know they're a British company. I suggest buying some lug covers, perhaps even color match them to the wheels like how I did


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nelius said:


> Car looks great! I love the WCIs were you able to get them through a U.S. Retailer? From what I know they're a British company. I suggest buying some lug covers, perhaps even color match them to the wheels like how I did


Worked through WCI directly, I believe they are in the U.S. I wouldnt recommend working with them though, I would try a third-party distributor, their service was pretty terrible.

As for lug covers, I was actually thinking of doing the same :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Few updates pre-h2o:

Touched up and painted my A4 Engine cover, got the engine bay matching nicely.



















Installed my Facelift LED tails as well as rear votex valence (to be painted):









More to come :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Diggin' the WCI'S , Red on Black looks proper.. :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Greddy87 said:


> Diggin' the WCI'S , Red on Black looks proper.. :thumbup:


Thanks, they're for sale If you're interested :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Blinddub said:


> Thanks, they're for sale If you're interested :thumbup:


I'm looking to go wider.. Selling my CCW's locally.. No bites yet.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it's fair to say the car has gone under a bit of a transformation, just in time for H2O


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Switched back over to the Red MT10's for H2O and will hopefully work on getting the Zaubers ready for next season :thumbup:

Please excuse the dirty car and wheels


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Something seems ****y with your edit










did you do some burning or darkening on it and go overboard? lol

but seriously car looks perfect.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Something seems ****y with your edit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I was unaware this was a photography forum as well, but thanks for the feedback.

And thanks for the kind words about my car :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Painted the middle piece on the front bumper, I think it looks better :thumbup:


----------



## heartisall (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Mikeyz3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Blinddub said:


> Few pics from SoWo:


Who's the red A3 belong to?


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Mikeyz3 said:


> Who's the red A3 belong to?


Friend of ours, she isn't on Vortex unfortunately.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Painted the middle piece on the front bumper, I think it looks better :thumbup:


Agreed, I think it looks better and helps accentuate the curvature of the bottom of the bumper, especially on a white car. :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

TBomb said:


> Agreed, I think it looks better and helps accentuate the curvature of the bottom of the bumper, especially on a white car. :thumbup:


Much appreciated!! :thumbup:


----------

